# Adobe Design Premium CS3 & animierte Gifs



## Typicaltiny (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ohne Ende gegoogelt und auch dieses Forum hier ohne Ende durchforstet aber meine "innere Blondheit" lässt es mich einfach nicht checken.

Ich möchte gerne eine animierte Gif Datei erstellen, mit meinem alten Photoshop ergo Image ready und co kein Problem aber bei dem neuen Prog blicke ich einfach nicht durch.

Gibbet es hier vielleicht jemanden der mir das gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz langsam erklären könnte? Gerne auch Verweis-Urls falls ich mich einfach nur zu dusselig beim suchen angestellt habe....

Tiny


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

Seit CS3 ist Image Ready mit Photoshop verschmolzen, das heißt, man kann nun auch
in Photoshop die benötigten Animationen erstellen. Das mitgelieferte Handbuch sollte 
für Grundlagen schon erste Anlaufstelle sein.

Ansonsten beschreibe uns doch Dein Problem konkret und wir können gezielt helfen.

Grüße


----------



## Typicaltiny (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo Markus,

Handbuch wäre eine schnelle und äußerst praktische Lösung, nur schwer umzusetzen wenn man dem Freund in einer Minute des Übermutes erklärt hat das man dat Buch nicht braucht und sich schon so durchwurschtelt. Nun ist es jedenfalls Richtung Schweden mit meinem Freund unterwegs und iche kann es mir erst in 2 Wochen heimlichst stiebitzen. Er kommt dann nämlich erst wieder retour. Da ich froh bin mal alleine die Zeit am Schleppi nutzen zu können, wollte iche mich aber natürlich jetzt an sowat ran machen. Grrr...könnte mich schon wieder über mich selberselbst ärgern.

Weiß halt überhaupt garnicht wie iche anfangen soll und dachte es gäbe wieder eine Art Zusatz-Prog...diese habe iche auch alle man angetestet ergo von Adobe-Flash bis Adobe Ilus aber natürlich kein erfolg. Wußte noch nicht mal dat es nun direkt über Photoshop geht. Aber das ist schon mal ein kleiner Hinweis wo ich mich ran setzten kann...

Jedenfalls danke iche dir^^

Tiny


----------



## Typicaltiny (23. Juni 2007)

....hast mich aber natürlich nun auf die idee gebracht die integrierte Hilfe zu benutzen. Tja ist wohl die Uhrzeit nicht auf das naheligenste zu kommen. Jedenfalls Volltreffer, dort wirds schön einfach und bebildert erklärt...

Big Dankeschön, Tiny


----------



## Alexander Groß (23. Juni 2007)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> Seit CS3 ist Image Ready mit Photoshop verschmolzen, das heißt, man kann nun auch
> in Photoshop die benötigten Animationen erstellen.



Nur als Anmerkung: Das ging schon seit CS2 
Nur ein Manko soll dabei sein das man keine schon fertigen gifs öffnen und weiter bearbeiten kann. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Kleine Animationstuts für CS3 findet man auch hier: http://www.russellbrown.com/tips_tech.html


Etwas weiter unten der Punkt: "CS3 Extended: Timeline and Frame Animation Basics"



Alex


----------



## Sirjan (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
irgendwie hab ich ein Problem mit meinem PhotoShop CS3 bzw eine kurze Frage dazu, habe bei mir eine Animation erstellt (Frames) und versuche die nun irgendwie zu speichern. Leider kriege ich das nich so hin, da ich weder unter "speichern unter" noch unter "expotieren" irgendwie nen animiertes .gif etc. speichern kann.
Habe jetzt schon so ein bisschen über google gesucht, und eben gesehen das es ja auch ne Adobe Photoshop CS3 Extended version gibt. Ist das speichern der Animationen nur  dort möglich? Oder wo kann ich das machen?

Wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!!

LG, Sirjan


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo Sirjan.

Ich habe zwar gerade nur die Extended zur Verfügung aber auch in der normalen Version sollte es den Menüpunkt "Datei" > "Für Web und Geräte speichern" geben - funktioniert bei mir tadellos. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Sirjan (28. Juni 2007)

Super, geht alles.....
Man manchmal hat man echt Tomaten auf den Augen!! 
Vielen Dank!

-------------------------------


--> Eine Frage hab ich aber doch noch...Wie bekomme ich es hin das mein Freistellungswerkzeug nicht mehr Proportional sondern Anti-Proportional arbeitet? 
Hat da auch jemand eine Lösung

Schon einmal Danke...


----------



## derfleuz (20. Juli 2007)

Und wie soll ich in CS3 jetzt animierte gifs ändern?
Ich habe fürs Studium in CS2 ein animiertes gif erstellt, dessen Maße ich nun verändern muss. Gibts da keine Chance gifs in PS zu öffnen?


----------



## BSE-asyl (6. Oktober 2007)

derfleuz hat gesagt.:


> Und wie soll ich in CS3 jetzt animierte gifs ändern?
> Ich habe fürs Studium in CS2 ein animiertes gif erstellt, dessen Maße ich nun verändern muss. Gibts da keine Chance gifs in PS zu öffnen?



Geh einfach auf Datei/Importieren/Videoframes in Ebenen, da öffnet sich ja dann ein Fenster. Im Eingabefeld "Dateiname" gibst du folgendes ein *.* drückst Enter siehe da es werden alle Dateien angezeigt. Nun Wählst du die entsprechende Gif Datei aus die du bearbeiten willst. Jetzt öffnet sich das Fenster "Video in Ebenen importieren" dort lässte alles in der Standardeinstellung also Haken in "Von Anfang bis Ende" und "Frame-Animation erstellen" und drückst auf OK. Jetzt kann dein Animiertes Gif weiterbearbeitet werden  vielleicht bisschen spät die Antwort aber besser als nie


----------



## Adobestyler (13. November 2007)

BSEasyl ...Good Job! *thumbs up *





SIRIAN hat gesagt.:


> ...Manchmal hab ich Tomaten auf den Augen.


..ich auch! es wurde mir geholfen.thx


----------



## PS-Freeeak (18. März 2008)

Hallo Miteinander!

Ich habe auch zu diesem Thema ein Problem.

Seit neustem benutze ich auch das PS CS3 Extended, und ich musste feststellen, dass das Image Ready da reinintegriert worden ist.

Ich habe früher immer in Image Ready >>Ordner als Frames<< importiert gehabt (meistens waren es so um die 50 Caps von irgendwelchen Serien, Films etc.), und hier gibt es diese Option nicht (oder ich habe es zumindest nicht gefunden!).

Könnte mir irgendjemand bitte sagen, wie ich es jetzt am besten schaffe, weiterhin so viele Caps am einfachsten zu einem .gif zusammenstellen kann?

Danke im Vorraus!


PS: Andere haben mir Adobe Fireworks vorgeschlagen, aber davon verstehe ich überhaupt nichts! Also bitte wenn möglich bei PS bleiben...


----------



## fuiax (10. April 2008)

Hallo,

Nochmal zu animierte GIFs und CS3. Hierauf:


BSE-asyl hat gesagt.:


> ... Im Eingabefeld "Dateiname" gibst du folgendes ein *.* drückst Enter siehe da es werden alle Dateien angezeigt ...


wäre ich wohl nie allein gekommen.
Und nun geht auch, was ich eigentlich will, nämlich dem gesamten Filmstreifen, nachdem ich die Arbeitsfläche vergrößert habe,  ein Hintergrundbild verpassen.
Aaaaaaber:
Der Hintergrund des kleinen GIFs ist nicht mehr transparent sondern weiß. Schätze, irgendwas mach ich falsch. Oder?

>>>


----------

